# افضل كتاب لتعليم الفوتوشوب Photoshop



## Dido0o0o0o0o (8 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح معاكم

النهاردة  جايبلكم كتاب انا شايف انه هيفيد ناس كتير لو حابين انهم يبتدوا يتعلموا الفوتوشوب 









​


----------



## Scofield (8 يناير 2009)

*
متشكرين يا حج ديدو على الكتاب المفيد ده
*


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2009)

مجهود جميل يا ديدو 

فى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2009)

جاااااااااااااري التحميل

الف الف الف ششششششكرررررر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

ميرررررررسى جدا ليك على الكتاب 

جارى التحميل ................

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يناير 2009)

*كتاب جميل

شكرا ديدو

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## yaba2003 (10 يناير 2009)

thank u


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

Scofield قال:


> *
> متشكرين يا حج ديدو على الكتاب المفيد ده
> *



العفو يا جميل ld:


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> مجهود جميل يا ديدو
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد​



ميرسى يا ماما انا بحاول اعمل حاجة


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جاااااااااااااري التحميل
> 
> الف الف الف ششششششكرررررر​



عارفة يا فراشة ماما كاندى قالتلى انك اكتر واحدة هيعجبها الموضوع


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررررسى جدا ليك على الكتاب
> 
> جارى التحميل ................
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ربنا يخليك و يبارك حياتك يا كوكو


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كتاب جميل
> 
> شكرا ديدو
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعبك​*



ميرسى يا  مايكل و يارب يكون عجبك


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

yaba2003 قال:


> thank u



U WelCome


----------



## amjad-ri (12 يناير 2009)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا

هل يكفي

شكرا شكرا
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (12 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا شكرا شكرا
> 
> هل يكفي
> 
> ...



عزيزى amjad-ri اشكرك على ردك الجميل الكتاب يعتبر مفيد جدا للمبتدئين و قريبا سوف اضع كنت اخرى امستويات اعلى اهم شئ انك تجرب بنفسك​


----------



## Ferrari (14 يناير 2009)

شكراً لك على الكتاب يا جميل

الرب يبارك خدمتك

​


----------



## Aksios (14 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> مشكووووووووووور



*شكرا لمرورك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير ديدو
يسوع يبارك حياتك​​_


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور كتييير ديدو
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​​_



*ميرسى يا تونى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## totty (14 يناير 2009)

*انا نزلته اهو

 بس لما اشوووف هعرف اعمل اى حاجه عليه ولا لأ كالعاده
هجرب وأقولك

ميرسى يا ديدوو*​


----------



## monlove (14 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي علي تعبك وربنا يعوضك *


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *انا نزلته اهو
> 
> بس لما اشوووف هعرف اعمل اى حاجه عليه ولا لأ كالعاده
> هجرب وأقولك
> ...



*لا اكيد كالعادة ههههههههههههههه لو احتاجتى حاجة انا موجود فى الخدمة *​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

monlove قال:


> *ميرسي علي تعبك وربنا يعوضك *



*ميرسى على المرور و الرد الجميل ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكراً لك على الكتاب يا جميل
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك
> 
> ​



*ربنا يخليك يا فرارى  ومعلش بقى جلا من لا يسهو هههههههههههههه*​


----------

